

Show HN: My bro and I are a highshool dev duo, we’d love input on our game - nshen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Km9j7gpLYss

======
nshen
Developer Notes:

We are ages 16 and 18 and have started programming since around 11 or so. You
can find out more about us at
[http://www.cubegrinder.com/about](http://www.cubegrinder.com/about). We’d
love feedback and support on our farcical and hopefully quite enjoyable game.

It’d be great if you could spread the word amongst your friends :) and leave a
nice review.

App Store link: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/turtle-
totem/id907353786?ls=...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/turtle-
totem/id907353786?ls=1&mt=8)

Behind the scenes screenies for those familiar with unity3D:
[http://imgur.com/a/7qpJD](http://imgur.com/a/7qpJD)

If you have any questions feel free to ask away! We’ll do our best to answer
them (there might be a slight delay due to school )

